# Remapping Command Key on External Keyboard Only?



## lolibra (Mar 15, 2007)

For my Macboork Pro's keyboard, the keys on the lower left are Fn, Ctrl, Option, and Command. On my extenal keyboard that I'd like to use, it's Ctrl, Windows, Alt. I'd like to keep the binding to default when using the built in keyboard but when I connect my external keyboard, I'd like the keyboard's Alt to be Command and Windows to be Option. How can I do this? Right now, I have to manually change the setting every time.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i don't think there is a way as the os can't tell the difference between the two.


----------



## lolibra (Mar 15, 2007)

I see, but is there a possible way I can script this such that I can just run something everytime I change it?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

use automator.


----------

